# Custom footbeds/orthotics



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

ie something like "e-soles" or whatever...
Does anyone have experience here? Are they worth the money? I have pretty flat feet (they're not PRETTY just flat) and was thinking maybe they would be good support and foot alignment but good ones seem to run into the hundreds of dollars. Worth it I guess if they work so if anybody has them please I'd appreciate a review, insight, etc. Also I am guessing they would require new shoes as well to accommodate them ( at least my shoes run tight).

thanks


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

The brand SOLE makes really good stuff for under $50 and they have a little bit of cushion in them. Superfeet makes a custom that's cork for $100++. A physical therapist and good insurance can get you great ones for free. If you need them, then yes they are definitely worth the money, even if you just want them, at $45 they are worth it IMO.

I'd check out the SOLE ones, at REI, and when you mold them, do it in the morning when your arch is fresh:


----------



## Sashana (Dec 19, 2007)

Orthotics are great! I paid $150 for my last pair, got them custom made through a chiropractor. Can't remember the brand. I can stand longer, walk farther, etc with comfort. I was born with deformed feet(they look fine now)so I have a weakness that orthotics compensate for. Without them my feet bones crack and move, and hurt.

No special shoes, I just rip out the 'arch supports' in the shoes to get down to the flat inner shoe underneath.

Sashana


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what material are the orthotics made of? (stiff/flexible)


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have used customs made ones before both soft ones and hard ones, personally i prefer the soft ones as the type i got was made out of a mould for my feet and as replacement for my existing insoles. The hard types which i had a few years back was to be used in conjunction with my existing insoles and therefore my feet sat higher in my shoe which almost made it impossible to find a suitable shoe (besides being more uncomfortable). I also have to add that my problem is not flat feet but alignment (my feet tilt to one side).

I thoroughly recommend them and also they are one of the cheaper options out there - only problem is that I am in London, England so no idea if they have branch is states but here is their web site so that you can get an idea - anyway google it as they might even be a US company (most are) http://www.profeet.co.uk/f_index.asp


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If you have really severe problems, then custom orthotics may be needed, but as someone who has had arch problems and pain for years, I have found that off the shelf models do just fine. Most casual, sport and cycling shoes these days have a removeable footbed. I find if I get a replacement witha stiffer, more substantial arch, then I'm fine. The ones I get are typically around $8 and can be found at major drug stores, wal mart, etc. I would advise trying the off the shelf ones first before spending big bucks on customs. If they don't help, you are only out a few dollars.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I can walk without orthotics but feel much better with them. Does this mean I'll benefit with cycling orthotics over stock moldable ones?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

If you just suffer from tilting as I do (i.e. my shoes always wear more on one side) then all you need is the Lemond wedges, specialized do them too - basically a shim that is thicker on one side than the other, by stacking them to the right height to correct the tilting you will really notice the difference in long rides - I used to get knee ache from this too but no more.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

steel515 said:


> what material are the orthotics made of? (stiff/flexible)


The flexible ones are made from rebound foam base and mouldable rubber top - the hard ones are some plastic, possibly PA or PE or even PP!


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

*I've tried them all*

Soles are by far the best for the money. Just as good as custom ones. I am on my third pair of shoes with one of my Soles. 

But, I don't like a very big arch in my cycling shoes - always end up with numb feet regardless of how tight the shoe is. I have Superfeet (noncustom, little arch) in my cycling shoes.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

bosax said:


> Soles are by far the best for the money. Just as good as custom ones. I am on my third pair of shoes with one of my Soles.
> 
> But, I don't like a very big arch in my cycling shoes - always end up with numb feet regardless of how tight the shoe is. I have Superfeet (noncustom, little arch) in my cycling shoes.


I had just the opposite experience. I spent lots of money on all of the off the shelf models before finally getting the esoles and they have been in my shoes for the last 3 years. I had really problematic feet with bad pain. My arches are very high and nothing of the shelf came close to having enough arch for me. I can't recommend them highly enough....


----------

